# Fords Powerstroke



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys. In the next few months I will be in the market for a new truck and I had alot of gas powered vehicle and I think it's time for a turbo diesel. I heard alot of stories about the powerstroke, but I don't know which one out of the three is the better one (6.0,6.4,or 7.3) and as well between 02-07. I just want to know what I m getting myself into. 
Thanks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Given the choice, I'd go with an 03 7.3 regular cab XLT.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

FordFisherman;1051500 said:


> Given the choice, I'd go with an 03 7.3 regular cab XLT.


That's exactly what i'm trying to find!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

7.3 is a very good motor


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd get the 6.7! That's a good engine!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1051532 said:


> I'd get the 6.7! That's a good engine!


Reading isn't one of your best ability's is it? The 6.7 wasn't one of his options, it's not even available in the year range he's looking at. And it's so new how do we know if it's a good engine? The 6.0 seemed great at first, look how that one worked out.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an 04 6.0. Its been good to me. I would buy another.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

6.0 engines are like women. there are good ones, but then again, there are a lot of bad ones. 
if you can find a good 6.0, go for it. otherwise i would stick with the 7.3.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tjctransport;1051585 said:


> 6.0 engines are like women. there are good ones, but then again, there are a lot of bad ones.


Excellent way of putting it :laughing:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

latest possible 7.3 which should be an early '03 model. Too many variables in the 6.0. I've heard alot of stories. If you do some looking you'll find the '01-'02 7.3 trucks are pulling more than the '04 and some '05 6.0 trucks. Bottom line, nobody wants the 6.0 and the price is reflected because of that. I'd sure hate to be looking for a truck right now though, pricing is outrageous in the used truck market.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

to reiterate what has already been said, the 7.3 is apparently the best powerstroke and '03 was the last year it was made...the 6.0 came out after that from '03 to '07 and has had the most problems, easily the worst powerstroke but still not a horrible engine...then the 6.4 came out ('08-'10) and is a good engine but not the best MPG, i know because i own one...i'm very happy with my 6.4, in '08 they pretty much did away with the waiting period for the glow plugs to warm up and the engine itself is very quite, and there is no need to plug it in in the winter anymore, not even a plug for it...and obviously in '11 they came out with the 6.7 which ford designed, not international anymore...it has yet to prove itself but has had some great reviews so far and it is even quiter than the previous 6.4, not sure if that's a good or bad thing depending on who you talk to 

to be honest it's a very hard choice it's not like if you buy a 6.0 then you're going to be sol...if i remember correctly the 6.0's had injector problems...an '03 7.3 would be ideal but they are difficult to find


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Go with the 6.4 if u like getting 10 mpg. or go with the 6.0 if u like replacing head gaskets egr valves and egr coolers.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

if i can put my cents worth in! i have the problem child 6.0 (2003 f250) and with doing research after i bought it, and getting a trained powerstroke mechainic i have no problems with my purchase! the injector problem is fixed by putting the additive in every fill-up. the fuel kills the injectors. and if u fallow international at all this motor is there best and goes 300,000 miles avg its fords computers killing the motors. but if u take care of ur motors and become drinking buddies with the mechanic he can tell u whats wrong very easy. they early 6.0 had the head problem but most of them have been fix, but if not its an fix that will last a life time ! ive heard some rumors if taking the internation heads of the commercial motors and putting them on with bigger valves just a rumor so far! ive heard the good and the bad about every motor fords had so its what you want. good luck in your serach ! check this web site out powerstrokehelp.com its a good reserach tool!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark13;1051557 said:


> Reading isn't one of your best ability's is it? The 6.7 wasn't one of his options, it's not even available in the year range he's looking at. And it's so new how do we know if it's a good engine? The 6.0 seemed great at first, look how that one worked out.


Actually I'm farily good at it. If you noticed I said "I'd get the 6.7" not "you should get the 6.7" so realy it wasn't helpful information just what I would do if I was in the position that he was in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My '99 F350 has 231K on the clock and still runs brand new. Can't say enough about this motor. It is night and day compared to the 6.0 I had in my '05, but I do agree with everyone else, there are good 6.0s and bad ones as well.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah and the problem is if you buy the 6.0 off someone you don't know it could be one of the bad ones.


----------



## Ozz (Jul 17, 2010)

My '02 7.3 has been an excellent engine, in my F350 DRW. But, I haven't passed 100k yet. Bu, I sold my jeep. and now I only own one vehicle, so, instead of buying another Jeep, or a Ranger, I'll probabaly just try and get 20-22 MPG out of the 7.3, and get 500 HP, along with 800 foot-pounds.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just thought i would chime in on a few things. For the original poster the best bet would a late (02 or 03) 7.3 or a late 6.0. By early 06 they had most all the problems ironed out.
The 6.4 is a great motor, stock the millage is not very good, but after a few mods they get prettty good, my 09 CC lb is getting 18mpg mixed driving. 
And OZZ get ready to blow some money for a 500hp daily driver 7.3. New connecting rods, head studs, injectors, twin hpops, turbo.... it goes on and on.
Robert


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got 6 7.3's on my fleet. Have nothing but good things to say. (1)1995 (3)1996 (1)1999 (1)2003


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 4 trucks with the 6.0 in them. 2 are 2004's, and 2 are 2005's. I have to knock on wood I've been extremely fortunate. My 04's have had no problems, my 05 f-550, had what appeared to be gauge problems so I took it in while it's my only one left under warranty. A new computer, turbo, head gaskets, head bolts, erg, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something.... week later the truck was returned 5-6k out of Ford's pocket. This has me real nervous about my other trucks it they do break down! But like I said, they've all been great runners for me. My buddy who is a service manager at my local Ford dealer told me NO MATTER what, don't put any aftermarket filters on them, and especially the oil filter. He said that leads to more problems then anything else. He even gave me filters to make sure of this! ( I was hoping he's tell me only to use a special blend of fuel that he'd offer to give me too but that didn't happen!) LOL


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

firedawg;1051702 said:


> check this web site out powerstrokehelp.com its a good reserach tool!


there are WAY too many mistakes and silly statements on that website.
the one i like the best is when he states you should change the oil in your HPOP every other oil change to keep it clean.

i was always under the assumption that the oil in the HPOP was supplied by the oil pump out of the oil pan, with a return going back to the pan.
i guess ford forgot to put that part into the engine.:laughing:

a very good site for ford trucks, and ford diesel trucks in particular is 
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php
there are over 560,000 registered users, with over 150,000 active users.
there are also A LOT of very helpful diesel mechanics in the forums.

another good side is
http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/index.php?
there are some very knowledgeable diesel owners there, but you have to deal with a lot of young know it all kids that think newbies are all idiots and should be treated that way.


----------

